

Patent Issued for Attesting a Component of a System During a Boot Process - christianbryant
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=8869264.PN.&OS=PN/8869264RS=PN/8869264

======
christianbryant
See:
[https://www.google.com/patents/US20130080756](https://www.google.com/patents/US20130080756)

